# Cold Weather Wade; Seadrift, TX. 12/28/17



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

Today was a day most folks stayed home. Under conditions like this with minimal boat traffic fish behave naturally, and their feeds can be very aggressive. This was the case today over knee to thigh deep grass beds. You didnâ€™t have to wonder if you had a fish, they about jerked the rod out of you hand. The water was very off color, but did hold some bait. Our lures of choice were DSL Roach and Corky Fatboys. Most of the trout landed today were between 2-4 pounds. The redfish that were mixed in were lower slot fish. Not a bad day for just two wades.

The moral of the story is, it doesnâ€™t always have to be sunny skies and sun tan weather to catch good fish. With the proper clothing the cold and wind can be blocked.

I still have Dec. 29th-Jan 1st available if anyone would like to get in on this great trout bite.


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

That's solid bud! Nice!


----------



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

*Fish 'N Gig Package!*

Jason and crew left Seadrift yesterday after a some great trout action and headed to Rockport with Rick Hammond and had the gigging trip of a lifetime. 20 flounder limit plus 7 sheepshead by 10pm. 5 fish over 6 pounds, with the largest at 27â€ 7.5 pounds.


----------

